# Tchaikovsky's concert fantasia, let's talk about it!



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

what a refreshing storm.

The first movement is wild fire, super energetic yet it has a lot of sense of humor. for 15 minutes you don't feel a moment of boredom. and the 2nd movement starts bitter-sweet and ends with great excitement. I find it very therapeutic.


the whole piece feels like a dream for every pianist. for me I absolutely think it is better than his 2nd and 3rd piano concertos . And when it comes to pure fun, YES this piece is even more amusing than the first concerto.


if you are not familiar with this opus please consider giving it a listen. then tell me what you think about it???


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

It is a lovely work, easy going in its own, unpretentious manner. It is balletic and delicate, very much like the Second Piano Concerto. The Molto vivace section of the second movement ("Contrastes") is so-so, but the first part of that movement, Andante cantabile, is gorgeous, like, say, the slow movements of the First Symphony, the Second Suite for orchestra, and Manfred. I thoroughly enjoy Douglas' performance with Leonard Slatkin conducting the Philharmonia (RCA), although Pletnev with Fedoseyev and the same orchestra (Virgin) ranks quite up there as well. Hai-Kyung Suh with the Academic Symphony Orchestra of the St. Petersburg Philharmonic under Alexander Dmitriev (DG) is well worth seeking out also.

That said, I really like Jerome Lowenthal's decision to include Tchaikovsky's alternative ending of the first movement, even with the inclusion of the second movement in full. That enjoyable recording was made in 1981 with the London Symphony under Sergiu Comissiona (Arabesque/Bridge).


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

I think I have this piece. Ill have to check. Thanks for reminder!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did spin it not so long ago, was from a Vox box, I believe I took a toilet break at that time,
Not his best work in my humble opinion .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

thanks for drawing our attention to this kute work


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just listened to it. very good. Im glad you brought it back to my attention. Maybe his second best Piano Cto


----------

